
Want to Improve Efficiency? Stop Doing Low-Value Work - DiabloD3
https://medium.com/the-mission/want-to-improve-efficiency-stop-doing-low-value-work-41ad87e5c640
======
newfoundglory
I find an interesting contradiction between the recommendations to

a) check your email only at scheduled times

b) when you are working, say no to interruptions

c) instead of replying with an email, walk over to someone’s desk [and assume
that they are ready to chat with you at any moment instead of sending them an
email that they can read on their own schedule]

~~~
dredmorbius
You've omitted the immediately preceding qualifier: "if something can’t be
resolved quickly on email, suggest a meeting or simply walk to your
colleague’s desk to confirm a plan."

The party sending the email has already 1. signalled importance and 2. your
own filter has indicated your agre,ent.

If 1. was in fact false, there's the (perhaps remote) possibility that the
sender(s) will come to realise that "send email" corresponds to "I will be
interrupted in return".

As an organisational norm, this is likely a Good Thing to cultivate.

------
FPGAhacker
My struggle is with interesting but low value vs boring but high value.

The energy cost or effort cost of a task is inversely related to how much
interest the task holds for me.

~~~
dredmorbius
Keep a log or diary of what you're spending time on.

I'm a fan of the Bullet Journal model. Paper & pen, but organised.

Note your important tasks/goals, and actual time allocations.

Learn to say "no" to the trivial, or, better, structure your environment such
that they don't present themselves.

Also recognise the limits to, and robbers of, yor attention and focus.

It's still a struggle, but most of us can manage some improvement.

~~~
fenesiistvan
"Keep a log or diary" ...another low value work

~~~
dredmorbius
You are labouring under a severe misapprehension.

